# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  apology for porn error

## chance

ITV has apologised for an episode of Emmerdale which featured a pornographic website.

An eagle-eyed viewer complained after finding that the address, seen on-screen in the March 31 episode, directed to a less than reputable homepage.

After investigating, TV regulator Ofcom said today: "We accept that this was an entirely unintentional error. Given the steps taken by the licensee, we consider the matter resolved."

A spokeswoman for the soap said: "Viewers didn't see the site on screen, just the URL. The website was intended to be fictional but a genuine error was made. We apologise for any offence caused."

----------


## Treacle

It's a disgrace, axe it now!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

they should never of done it anyway

----------


## Jade

So someone logged on to double check??!!!

There are some strange people about

----------


## Trinity

This is such a joke, why should they apologise?  The made up a URL, unfortunately it already existed as a porn site but they didn't show any of the site - what is the fuss about?

----------


## stacyefc

i know its nothing if no one seen it

----------


## dddMac1

i think i missed that episode

----------


## Siobhan

That is crazy that someone looked it up.. ha ha  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

It would be like someone in the US calling the numbers they have 555-fakenumber

----------


## dddMac1

i would never look things like that up people who do must be crazy

----------


## Emmak2005

> It's a disgrace, axe it now!!!


 It was just a simple mistake. I myself saw that episode and was curious to know if the website used was indeed a real one. And found something unappropriate, but it hasn't caused any harm to anyone. I can't see 5-13 year olds typing the URL and finding a porn site. The people responsible have apologised, so let's leave it at that.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> It was just a simple mistake. I myself saw that episode and was curious to know if the website used was indeed a real one. And found something unappropriate, but it hasn't caused any harm to anyone. I can't see 5-13 year olds typing the URL and finding a porn site. The people responsible have apologised, so let's leave it at that.


No this is too terrible  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dddMac1

it could of been a child porn site

----------


## Treacle

Exactly, somebody could be using that website now thanks to them and even worse things could happen.

----------


## dddMac1

they could of been Responsible for more kids been Abused makes me sick thinking about it

----------


## Rory18

are you all for real jesus christ grow up

----------


## dddMac1

just Voicing our opinion nothing wrong with that is there?

----------


## Rory18

its no big deal so what they made a mistake its not serious and whoever complained really needs to get a life

----------


## Treacle

People could be in danger now thanks to this one website. I am allowed to voice my opinion without you belittling it.

----------


## Siobhan

> its no big deal so what they made a mistake its not serious and whoever complained really needs to get a life


It kind of is a bit serious.. I would not like my kids to look at porn site which they would not have gotten if it was not for an error on Emmerdales part...

----------


## Rory18

well kids will see a porn site eventually one way or another and walford queen people be in danger are you having a girrafe LOL

----------


## Treacle

No I'm not, if somebody e-mails the webmaster and gets invited to meet them, it could be a seedy photographer or anything.

----------


## Jade

All you have to do is google the word porn and your away.  I could understand it if it was a kids TV programme, but it's not.

If some one underage want to look at porn on the net they are not going to to it via a website they saw on emerdale

----------


## Jade

> It's a disgrace, axe it now!!!


Change of opinion WQ?

----------


## Treacle

Nope, no change of opinion. As a mother myself I cannnot condone this. I may have to keep my own children away from the TV during Emmerdale, I cannot risk them memorising any dodgy website URL's and going on them when they are older  :Smile:

----------


## Debs

> All you have to do is google the word porn and your away. I could understand it if it was a kids TV programme, but it's not.
> 
> If some one underage want to look at porn on the net they are not going to to it via a website they saw on emerdale


you coul just type in something but spell it wrong and it is brings up a whole different site. Believe me i did once and when i looked up at the scree it was some gay porn site!! deffinately not the celeb gossip site i was looking for!!

----------


## $sTaCeY$

> you coul just type in something but spell it wrong and it is brings up a whole different site. Believe me i did once and when i looked up at the scree it was some gay porn site!! deffinately not the celeb gossip site i was looking for!!


Thats true i was looking for something on google and it came up with a porn site

----------


## Debs

yeah it always doing that to me! drives me bananas

----------


## Jade

Yep so their hardley going to memorise a URL address from Emmerdale, there's no need to go to that much effort.  Also with all the perental blocks you can put on computer now a days there's no need to be concerned

----------


## Trinity

I once was typing to fast when I was looking for the Hilton hotel group, I was just guessing addresses and I transposed the t and l.  

I transferred to a hard porn site.

----------


## Treacle

Vulgar Emmerdale  :Smile:

----------


## chance

something tells me that if ee had made the same mistake you wouldnt have the same views on it wq?   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> something tells me that if ee had made the same mistake you wouldnt have the same views on it wq?


I most certainly would. I know EastEnders would never do that.

----------


## Debs

but it was an honest mistake so ee could quite easily do it!

----------


## Treacle

EastEnders check their episodes in great depth and they check anything like that before transmissioning an episode.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh well accidents happen, it ain't that bad, atleast they didn't actually show the web site

----------


## Trinity

> Oh well accidents happen, it ain't that bad, atleast they didn't actually show the web site


Exactly, what a storm in a tea cup!

----------


## Treacle

> Exactly, what a storm in a tea cup!


Nah this is bad and could lead to another human being endangered.

----------


## Jade

I really doubt it.

You could say that for alot of storylines in soap land

----------


## Treacle

> I really doubt it.
> 
> You could say that for alot of storylines in soap land


Someone could go on the website email the website saying they want to be a part of it and it could lead them down a bad path in their life.

----------


## Jade

I really really doubt it.

----------


## Treacle

It's happened before.

----------

